# Augustine's City of God Lectures



## tellville (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anybody know of a good lecture series on Augustine's City of God? I'm ideally looking for a course in mp3's or something that is equivalent to that.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 1, 2007)

this would be good.


----------

